# The V for Vendetta breakfast



## VIDEODROME (May 18, 2006)

I guess is there is one good thing that came from watching this movie it was seeing the weird Egg in Basket breakfast. It had never occured to me to cut out bread and cook an egg inside it before. 

Anyway on a whim I tried making it and it turns out to be a good fast cooking breakfast by making both egg and toast at the same time. I like cooking it with cheese and serving it with chile sauce on it.


----------



## Marishka_20 (May 18, 2006)

*It Is Yummy!*

My family has been eating those for breakfast for years. I love the flavor it has. It is one of my dads favorites. In fact we made a couple just a few days ago.


----------



## Haggis (May 18, 2006)

> ...and serving it with chile sauce on it.


You were all Mother country right up until then. The correct answer would've been Worcestershire sauce, HP or brown ('broon'!) sauce .


----------



## Constance (May 18, 2006)

When I was a little girl, I was a Girl Scout, and that is one of the recipes that was in my Girl Scout Cookbook. I got a cooking badge by making eggs in baskets, Bunsteads, and something with franks.
I used to make these for my kids, and they loved them. I like the idea of putting cheese on top. I just may have one for lunch.


----------



## buckytom (May 18, 2006)

didya ever have eggs in purgatory?

it's making a quick fresh tomato sauce in a skillet, then making pockets in the sauce after it reduces a little, and carefully cracking an egg into each pocket. cover and simmer gently until the eggs are cooked to your liking.

options are what you add to your sauce like peppers, mushrooms, garlic, zucchini, etc., and topping it with shredded cheese before covering.


----------



## mudbug (May 18, 2006)

ate Videodrome's dish all the time as a kid but called it an egg in a frame.

Bucky, yours sounds pretty cool too.  Must be a Cat-lick recipe (purgatory and all -with any luck, I'll get there).


----------



## chocojun (May 18, 2006)

My sister sort of makes her french toast like that.  She soaks the bread in egg, cuts a whole in the middle, and cracks an egg in the hole.  I don't really know why... i don't think it would be very tasty?  I never tried it.


----------



## Constance (May 18, 2006)

Buckytom, your dish does sound good. Is it anything like huevos ranchero?


----------



## mish (May 18, 2006)

I always thought it was called Toad in the Hole.

*Toad in the hole*

_Toad in the hole is also the name of a pub game._



 


Toad in the hole ready to serve.


*Toad in the hole* is a traditional British dish. It consists of sausages in Yorkshire pudding mix, usually served with vegetables and gravy.
Strong regional dialect has resulted in the dish being locally called "Tow'd in't th'ow" in some areas. Badly made toad in the hole is sometimes described as "frog in a bog".

In some countries, including Australia and Canada, and in many parts of the U.S., Toad in the Hole is the name of a dish that involves cutting a hole in a slice of bread, cracking an egg into it, and then frying it. [1], [2]

The second dish (egg on bread) is also called by quite a few other names: bird's nest, birdie in a basket, holey toast, bullseye toast, egg on a raft, Adam and Eve on a raft, paddy egg, castle'd egg, "eggs with hats on top" recipe book and "eggy in the basket" quoted in _V for Vendetta_.


----------



## auntdot (May 18, 2006)

When I was a kid we always called the egg-in-the-hole in the bread thing Toad in the Hole.

Have never had the true Bristish version, but have made Yorkshire pud many times and it sounds tasty.

Gotta try it.


----------



## pdswife (May 18, 2006)

This is good.  We've always called it "Eggs with hats".  Don't ask me why though.


----------



## mish (May 18, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> This is good. We've always called it "Eggs with hats". Don't ask me why though.


 




I'm still working on the Toad part.


----------



## pdswife (May 18, 2006)

maybe... the sausages are supposed to look like frog legs?


----------



## mish (May 18, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> maybe... the sausages are supposed to look like frog legs?


 
This might explain it?

http://www.tradgames.org.uk/games/Pitching-Discs.htm


----------



## BrianMorin (May 19, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> I always thought it was called Toad in the Hole.
> 
> *Toad in the hole*
> 
> ...


When I was a young lad - yes I was a young lad at one point – I remember being at a neighbours home, of Scott, British, Dutch heritage, watching his mother cooking an egg, buy first ripping a whole in a slice of bread, dumping it in the fry pan, I can remember if she put butter in first after all it was forty some odd years ago and cracking an egg in it. I didn’t have to ask what it was because it was named by the mother when she asked her son if he wanted an “egg in the whole.” 

I am sure that I made myself one or two of these for breakfast during the next 42 or so convening years. No matter, just the fact that this thread has brought me back, into that kitchen in Lacolle, Québec, so many years ago. It is as if I am with those people, who are no longer in my life, at the moment of reading your posts.

Thanks


----------



## BrianMorin (May 19, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> This might explain it?
> 
> http://www.tradgames.org.uk/games/Pitching-Discs.htm




Great research Mish!


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 6, 2006)

*Navy eggs*

My uncle made these eggs-in-toast once and called it "navy eggs."  Perhaps this was a good method for making eggs on naval boats so the rocking waves wouldn't make the eggs run?


----------

